# Bimmerflex Spring 2012



## storms (Nov 3, 2006)

Well I came back from England just a couple weeks ago, and attended the Bimmerflex show in May! So I thought I'd post some pics up to share! :thumbup:


















*Some of you might reconize this car! It belongs to Ben Koflach Writer for Performance BMW!!*


----------



## storms (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's a few more!!


----------



## DEATH2000 (Feb 26, 2006)

Excellent photos!! I love those E38's.


----------



## storms (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks!! It was a nice turn out, weather cooperated too!!


----------



## DEATH2000 (Feb 26, 2006)

Where in BC was this? Is it an Annual thing? 

I would be interested in going if the turnout and location are good.


----------



## storms (Nov 3, 2006)

Unfortunatly not in BC! This was held in London England!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Where does the "Flex" part of the name come from?


----------



## storms (Nov 3, 2006)

Sorry for late reply! The flex part of the name is actually the owners last name! Richard Flex!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

storms said:


> Sorry for late reply! The flex part of the name is actually the owners last name! Richard Flex!!


Cool, thanks!


----------



## storms (Nov 3, 2006)

Your more than welcome Jon!!


----------

